# Equipment Retailer Reviews?



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you think about the idea of creating a specific section to post reviews of equipment retailers? This may help people avoid some of the more dubious online purveyors of coffee equipment but it would also highlight the trustworthy ones too. I suggest one thread per retailer so people looking to buy from a particular source don't have to trawl the site for opinions. The reviews should focus on the buying experience itself e.g helpfulness, knowledge, how well problems were dealt with, stock accuracy, delivery times etc. and not the items bought unless they were not as described.

I know that people are very good at sharing their opinions about good and bad retailers on this forum already but having a specific section would make them easier to find.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd be in favour of that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem with that.

I think it will need to be an open and transparent forum but any personal attacks will be moderated without question.

Fair and objective reviews of either good or bad service will be fine.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glenn

I couldn't agree more. If it is to be of any value the reviews need to as objective as possible and should not get personal.


----------



## somerset coffee man (Sep 26, 2010)

very helpful


----------



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, though I wouldn't have much to say about any of the web suppliers I've tried, who all delivered intact, 'as described' items in a reasonable time, which is really all you can ask. Is it worth starting a list? I'd use any of these again:

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk

http://londiniumespresso.com

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk

http://www.xpresscoffeeuk.co.uk

Here's one I shop at in person:

http://www.algcoffee.co.uk


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think positive reviews are as useful as negative ones. The fact that things arrived 'as described' items in a reasonable time' are just the sort of things I want to know when selecting a supplier. Obviously the more people that agree with any of your recommendations the more likely I am to want to shop there myself. I think the majority of the suppliers out there are decent and honest but there are a few dodgy ones that people should be made aware of before parting with sometimes considerable sums of money.

Anyway thanks for getting the ball rolling. Of the ones you mention I also endorse Coffeehit.

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll set this sub-forum up this evening (whats left of it anyway







)

Great to see suggestions - keep 'em coming


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Equipment Retailer Reviews forum is live

Please read the rules before posting


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheers Glenn


----------



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! I think it would be useful to ask reviewers to give a URL where the supplier is a web shop - some coffee-related businesses have similar names (e.g. a Google search for 'cafe italia' gives you coffeeitalia as the top hit, a business with rather 'mixed' reviews).


----------

